# eclipse encoding



## tanzverfuehrung (22. Mai 2015)

Nach einer neu installation von Eclipse, war mein Encoding faslch.
Dadurch wurden alle Umlaute  zu einem Fragezeichen codiert. Jedoch war das nicht local in meinem Eclipse zu sehen, bzw erst nach dem ich es commited und gepusht habe.
Darauf hin haben wir alle encoding UTF8 in eclipse eingestellt und alle umlaute berichtigt.
JEdoch nach einem patch vom Kollegen waren die Umlaute wieder falschen encodiert.
z.B. ü-->ÃƒÂ¼
Kann uns da jemand sagen, warum das so ist?

Wir arbieten mit eclipse und git.
Danke:rtfm:


----------



## Enceladus271 (25. Mai 2015)

Also wenn ein � angezeigt wird kann man davon ausgehen, dass versucht wurde ein Zeichen aus einem Single-Byte-Encoding in UTF-8 anzuzeigen.

Bei Â¼ ist es umgekehrt. Wenn das "ü" so dargestellt wird wurde das "ü" mit 2 Bytes codiert. Dies deutet klar auf UTF-8 hin. Der Code den dein Kollege eingecheckt hat ist also wahrscheinlich UTF-8 codiert.

Das kann nur bedeuten, dass du ein falsches Encoding in Eclipse eingestellt hast. Wenn du im Package Explorer einen Rechtsklick auf die Quellcode-Datei machst und Properties anklickst, wird dort wahrscheinlich ein anderes Encoding als UTF-8 angezeigt.

Sieh auch mal an folgenden Orten nach ob dort das korrekte Encoding steht:
Window -> Preferences -> Content Types und dort bei Text -> Java Source Files
Window -> Preferences -> Workspace

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine Umstellung dort auch bei schon bestehenden Dateien das Encoding ändert. Also nach einer Umstellung am besten noch mal wie o.g. die einzelne Quellcode-Datei kontrollieren.


----------

